# Branson Weather



## JLB (Apr 2, 2008)

With the 9 this week, we have had 49 tornados this year.   

Areas have also been declared Federal Disaster Areas because of ice storms and flooding.

We have expecting heavy rain, hail, tornados and flooding tonight.


----------



## JLB (Apr 10, 2008)

*Serious Flooding Imminent*

With our record rainfall we have been one more good soaking away from disaster.  In March we had over inches of rain, not in spotty locations but over a huge area from Lake of the Ozarks to Oklahoma City.

The four lakes in the White River Valley of N. AR and S. MO have been on full release for a couple of weeks.  They are all holding close to all they can, before the floodgates are topped and uncontrolled release happens.

Yesterday the warning went out for some to be ready to evacuate.  That includes those along Taneycomo, which includes Branson Landing.

This could be what has always been referred to as the 100-year-flood, which has never happened since the White River was dammed 60 years ago.

Last night the entire area around Branson, say a 100 mile radius, got at least 3 and as much as 6 inches of rain, with no let up in sight.

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=sgf&product=N0R&overlay=11111111&loop=no

The only hope now is that the entire system feeding into here will shift further east, as it appears it did overnight.

Incidental to this is the recreational use of the lakes, which does not exist right now, and won't until lake levels recede.  That industry--lake resort, marina, boating, fishing, etc. is hurting.  Boat sales, dock sales, etc. here are taking a double hit from the high price of gas and from too much rain.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 10, 2008)

Maybe it was a good thing they put that additional spillway in at table rock lake despite complaints I had heard.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 10, 2008)

jlb:  So sorry that Noah is looking for a place to use his Ark.  How are you doing personally on your property -- is it holding up ok?  How about all the Theaters -- are they flooding too?  Our heart goes out to you!!!!!!


----------



## JLB (Apr 10, 2008)

You can monitor the four main lakes on line.  Taneycomo is not included for some reason, and it would be the one of most concern, affecting the Landing, DT Branson, and Rockaway Beach.

Taneycomo is really not a reservoir.

As of 3:00 this morning, Norfork Lake is over Flood Pool.  Beaver Lake, the one before us, was .13 of a foot from flood pool as of 8:00 this morning.  As of 10:00 last night, the lowering of Table Rock was turned around, and it is going back up again.

Only Table Rock and Bull Shoals have room for more water, but than involves some flooding on both of them.

The rising lasts for several days after a rain.  Since all of our ground is saturated, so that run-off is nearly 100%, the crests will be much higher normal.

We, personally are high and dry, sitting on a ridge over Table Rock.  Trying to recall from when I google-earthed it, I believe our house is about 300 feet from the lake at normal power pool, and 75 feet in elevation above it.  Others are not so lucky, the houses on the point across our cove, for instance, are much lower than us.

Folks here for shows would not notice anything different, nor are many aware of the situation.  A guy at the golf course the other day, staying in the timeshares, said, "I noticed you can't get on any of the docks on the lake.  What's up with that?"

Our docks are still cabled to trees, extra cables just in case.  The main cables on are reeled in to their max, but I need to get out to them in my floaty boat  and let some cable out, to take the pressure off them as the water rises again.


----------



## JLB (Apr 10, 2008)

I just emptied the rain gauge from last night--5 inches.

In our neck o the lake, water is pouring off the hillsides into it as fast as it can.


----------



## JLB (Apr 10, 2008)

Today is one of those too-muggy, too-warm, too-early-in-the-year days.  Something bad is going to happen somewhere where Gulf air is meeting the cold coming down from the north.

Oh yeah, too-windy, too, just what we don't need with dock anchors and cablesalready under the strain of the last few weeks.  Something told me to go back and look at the docks again, even though I just had.

Sure enough, Maragaritavillehad broken the cable and rope at one end.  Since the dock is 100-feet long, that end was swinging out into the lake until the wind hit it and rammed it back into the trees.

I managed to get to it in my floaty boat, pull that end in tighter to the trees, and put a new cable on it, doubling it up.  When this is all over we will probably be left with dock parts to try to put back together.

The return trip in the floaty boat upwind was a bit of a challenge.


----------



## JLB (Apr 10, 2008)

Today is one of those too-muggy, too-warm, too-early-in-the-year days.  Something bad is going to happen somewhere where Gulf air is meeting the cold coming down from the north.

Oh yeah, too-windy, too, just what we don't need with dock anchors and cables already under the strain of the last few weeks.  Something told me to go back and look at the docks again, even though I just had.

Sure enough, Maragaritaville had broken the cable and rope at one end.  Since the dock is 100-feet long, that end was swinging out into the lake until the wind hit it and rammed it back into the trees.

I managed to get to it in my floaty boat, pull that end in tighter to the trees, and put a new cable on it, doubling it up.  When this is all over we will probably be left with dock parts to try to put back together.

Holy Moly, I just looked and Table Rock has gone up 1.5 feet in 11 hours!!!  Beaver Lake has gone up more than a foot in six hours and is now a foot over flood pool.  Bull Shoals has gone up 2 feet in 10 hours.  Norfork has gone up two feet in ten hours and is now almost 2 feet above flood pool.


The return trip in the floaty boat upwind was a bit of a challenge.


----------



## JLB (Apr 10, 2008)

As of the news, now on, the flooding has started.

The lakes will go to where the lakes have never been before.  If it does not rain any more, which is a big if, they will crest in three or four days, all above flood pool.

Two more tornadoes today.

Right now it is sunny and warm.


----------



## anneag (Apr 13, 2008)

Good luck with it all.  I'm not too far -- St. Louis area -- and the rain is just an absolute mess.  Now, believe it or not, we had snow flurries yesterday!  I just don't want anymore water/mud/wind/cold and I don't want my lilacs to get frost bitten!  

I just hope the next few days for you are as uneventful as they can be and that you can get this upcoming busy tourist season off to a good start.


----------



## JLB (Apr 13, 2008)

Table Rock peaked at 3:00 yesterday morning, at two feet over flood pool, and now it is down a foot from that.  

The lower part of the front nine flooded and was closed for two days, but was open again yesterday, just in time for a couple of events/groups.

It's cold and yucky, with a heavy late freeze like a year ago this week, but we are lucky not not have had more rain.


----------



## Deer Path (Apr 13, 2008)

JLB,
I will be watching for your messages about Table Rock Lake. I hope for your sake and others that the rains are ending and things can get back to normal. We had a similar thing in SW MN. a few years ago when we had about 7 inches of rain  one night and the our lake came up quickly. We had to take the canopy off our pontoon lift in order to get the pontoon off and get it off the lake. Boats were floating off lifts etc. I know what you mean about tying your dock up with ropes to trees!! We had that too.  Even worse when the wind comes up. Unfortunatly we had a malfunction of our sump pump and our basement flooded. What a mess. My DH was in Canada fishing and I had no contact with him. My family and friends helped clear out everything and he  did not know about it till he arrived home to a driveway piled with carpet!!
It was the week from Hell.

We are hoping it will work to bring our pontoon down to Big Cedar Wilderness Club with our check in on May 2.  We plan to get a boat slip as we did last year and enjoy some bass fishing.  I was fortunate to get a 2 BR Cabin so really am looking forward to it. Last year we were in one of the lodges. It was very nice too. 

Thinking of you.
Judy


----------



## Betty (Apr 14, 2008)

*Hoping the Worst Has Passed*

JLB,

I am so sorry to hear about all the rain, flooding and tornadoes you are experiencing in your area.  I haven't been on TUG for several days, and I was shocked to hear what has been happening to you and others in the Branson area.  I hope you have experienced the worst of it and that things will start improving and the flooding will end soon and the lakes begin to drop to safer levels.  What a scary situation for all of you.  Hopefully, no one sustained any loss or damage that cannot be repaired with time.  Hopefully, the weather will stay warm and sunny with no more rain or tornadoes in sight.  I can't imagine how frightening these past few days have been for all of you.  Please know that we are thinking of you and hoping all will be well soon.

Betty


----------



## JLB (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks, all.

What goes up must come down (?) and that has begun.  All the excess water is being put in Bull Shoals, so the others are coming down.  People are sopping up their carpets and moving back into their Taneycomo houses.  It showed some on the news last night, some houses that still have the wheels on them.  

The Corps says it will be months before the lakes are at their normal levels.  

Check first before bringing a boat.  It will be awhile before most docks are accessible.  I don't where Big Cedar's cable anchors are, but they do have that big asphalt parking lot to come up on.

There was a fishing tournament this past weekend and everyone was fishing the muddy water up in the trees.  One boat Saturday morning was up against  13 HWY at the KC bridge, fishing back away from the road!!!!  I believe there was only one span of that bridge a boat could go under.

The golf course was 90-degree yesterday for the first day, and I put 88 golfers out in a tournament.  It frosted overnight, so there was a delay.  70's in the forecast now, which is seasonal.


----------



## Deer Path (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks JLB for the report. I have been watching the weather too. Wow what a mess.
At least we have a little over 2 weeks before we come and yes we will call ahead. If we can't bring our boat we know there are lots of things to do there anyway. Branson continues to keep adding lots of things to do.

Judy


----------



## JLB (Apr 22, 2008)

The Corps is holding Table Rock at 15 feet above normal pool, so very few docks are accessible, including ours.  I was getting really close to finishing up the work on one (painting, redecking, adding solar power), but can't continue until the lake comes down.

About the only lake activity is the weekend fishing tournaments.

Bummer.


----------



## gstepic (Apr 22, 2008)

*i have been clueless about all this!*

Our resort is by a lake so hopefully all will be okey when we arrive on the 27th. 

Gary


----------



## cjareed (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi - Just wanted to say thanks for keeping us posted on the weather and activities in Branson. Our next trip to Big Cedar is in a couple of weeks. We were there for Valentines Day in February and again early March. Last year we were there during the first week of May and it was beautiful.  

     We were able to go boating in May last year. I wondered do you think we will be able to rent a boat again this year (since the lake is so high)? 

    We live in Bella Vista, AR -- not but a couple of hours away and just love Big Cedar. Usually, we only go in to Branson once or twice during our stay (for shopping). We just hang around the cabin and enjoy Big Cedar.  

     Have you heard if the new driving range is going to be open at Top of the Rock. I know for 3 or 4 years now we have been going and hearing it will open "soon" !  We were there right before the fire and I would just love to have a drink and lookout at sunset. Dreams of happy times.

    I would appreciate any thoughts about conditions in Branson currently.

Once again, thanks for all the information Branson and Big Cedar.


----------



## JLB (Apr 22, 2008)

So, why doesn't someone just call Big Cedar and ask about their marina?

My guess is that it's still open, since it is on an asphalt parking lot rather than a normal bank with trees and stuff.


----------



## cjareed (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry to have bothered you. I will call the resort direct and find out their situation. Just been reading your other comments about the lake level and thought you might have read something, locally.  My mistake.


----------



## JLB (Apr 24, 2008)

Don't go away mad!!!!   

People have been_ bothering_ me about Branson and Table Rock for years.  If I did not want to be bothered I would not be here.

But, after 25000 or 30000 posts, I know a little bit of hurt feelings when I see it.  So sorry.

Of course, as folks realize, I'm sure, I don't know the situation with every dock on the lake and very few folks check with me or file reorts with me.  

Having said that, Robbie at their marina says it is open.  They blew a relay for their gas because it got underwater, but that is being fixed today.  The ramp to the marina is on land (asphalt parking lot) now, and even when it wasn't, they were pontooning guests out to it.
- - - - - - 
I also know, which you might know, too, since you seem to be relatively local, is that the stuff just keeps coming down.  Yesterday and last night we had isolated severe storms--isolated, it seems, to the White River basin.   

We had very high wind, hail, and 2 1/2 inches of rain.   

Several have been injured hassling with their docks and two have been killed, I've heard.  One of the guys I played golf with yesterday was complaining about his sprained wrist from moving his dock, another guy ripped his bicep, and I have tweaked something in my lower back.

Once this is over, I'm considering clearing trees up to the max.  Clearing vegetation is something the Corps frowns on, but, I assume, people dying is, too.  If things were cleared further up the bank, all the docks could be adjusted on up.

The Corps cannot be blamed for the high water level, but they need to reconsider their vegetative policy.  

Since our dock got blown solidly into the trees yesterday, I went out in my floaty boat between blows and tied it up to them.



cjareed said:


> Sorry to have bothered you. I will call the resort direct and find out their situation. Just been reading your other comments about the lake level and thought you might have read something, locally.  My mistake.


----------



## JLB (Apr 24, 2008)

Yup, at 10:00 last night Beaver Lake started coming back up and at 2:00 this morning Table Rock did, too.  Bull Shoals started a couple hours ago.

Table Rock increased release at 8 yesterday morning and went to full release at 4 this morning.

As Adopt a Shoreline reps we take care of the trash on the one mile near us.  The annual shoreline cleanup day was rescheduled from the first of April to the first of May and now to September 27, National Public Lands Day.


----------



## craftemp (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks JLB for all of your Branson reports.  My daughter and I have vacationed in Branson for the last 2 years and will be there again this November.
I had even given some thought to retiring there but your tornado report scared me  
Looks like I'll be retiring somewhere here on the east coast after all 
Thanks again and I sure hope things get back to normal for you soon.
Judy


----------



## JLB (Apr 26, 2008)

Ah, the tornadoes aren't that bad.  I've only been caught in one so far, while down on the dock.    

Despite the recent overwatering of our area, it is very beautiful here right now.  In the middle of my back swing on the 15th tee last Wednesday, that is exactly what was going through my mind . . . How beautiful is this?!!!



craftemp said:


> Thanks JLB for all of your Branson reports.  My daughter and I have vacationed in Branson for the last 2 years and will be there again this November.
> I had even given some thought to retiring there but your tornado report scared me
> Looks like I'll be retiring somewhere here on the east coast after all
> Thanks again and I sure hope things get back to normal for you soon.
> Judy


----------



## Deer Path (Apr 29, 2008)

Just called the Marina at Big Cedar  since we are taking our pontoon home tonight to  start loading up. He said no problem whatsoever getting on the lake etc.  They sounded quite busy as we talked.
We will start heading that way on thursday afternoon for check in on friday. 
We are looking forward to some R & R and some bass fishing.

Judy


----------



## JLB (Apr 30, 2008)

You'll be fishing in the trees!!!

Another front is arriving tonight.   



Deer Path said:


> We are looking forward to some R & R and some bass fishing.
> 
> Judy


----------



## Deer Path (May 1, 2008)

Oh well JLB being on the lake is nearly as important as fishing and no matter we will enjoy the warmer weather.   We in the upper Midwest are really tired of the cold as though spring will never come.

The Black Hills are in a winter storm warning today for the next few(possiby 1 to 3 FEET) and MN. could even get snow....ugh! 

I do have to admit with the way things have been everywhere in the Midwest and plains we wish we were on our way back to Mexico!!!!

WE will take what we get and will have a wonderful time at Big Cedar anyway.

Judy


----------



## JLB (May 1, 2008)

Wow!  A *whole week *without rain.  

Yesterday was beautiful--golf day and great guys in our 5-some (only allowed in leagues).  We played yellow ball/best ball, only the yellow ball was a pink one that said _It's A Girl_ on it!  A bit of golf humor imposed on the club's Alpha Males by the Pro!

We had to look in the woods for it once, for 10 minutes, but found it, kept it all the way around (even the holes I had it), and played well.  Well, except for #1, where it took me 5 strokes the last 20 feet.  You would have to know the 20 feet to know why.   

Yesterday afternoon I talked/taught timeshare to the neighbor of the guy I rode with and someone another club member referred to me.  I believe I overwhelmed him.  Then we got to Extra Vacations, and he said that looked a lot like AFVC, something he has stored in Favorites!!!!  Oh, so it's the same thing only with a lot more fees?  

An interesting thing that has come out of the high water is that the other day when I was down praying for our dock, I noticed a pile of rocks about where the water came to on the bank.  A pile of rocks is a common Ozark/American survey marker procedure, and when I moved them, sure enough, there was a surveyor's nail with the red tape on it.

So, I found what is known as the *Take Line *on our bank, the highest point water can reach.  Pretty close to accurate; maybe a foot too high.

75% chance of strong thunderstorms tomorrow.


----------



## JLB (May 2, 2008)

More of the same . . . rain, tornados and hurricane-force straight winds.  Lots of property damage in our area . . . 7 deaths south of us in AR.


----------



## JLB (May 24, 2008)

Wow!  Three weeks without a Branson weather report!!!   

The forecast for today was nice, warm, and no precip.  It is almost 9:00 AM, thundering, lightening, and pouring down.  :whoopie: 

The Corps says maybe the lake will be down by July, depending on the weather.  It is still 930, 15 feet above normal pool.

Yesterday when I got home from the golf course I decided enough is enough.  I put on my chest waders, got the chain saw, and started clearing vegetation between the bank and the Margaritaville walkway.  When it got too deep, I got in floaty boat and kept going.

(I know, some of you already have a certain picture in your mind's eye.)

I got it cleared and then rigged a rope from tree to tree, so that we can pull ourselves from the bank to the dock.  Of course, it won't be in floaty boat since I chain-sawed one the major air chambers.     It was kinda hard not to, a choice that had to be made at the time.   

In an earlier time I believe I might have been a Keystone Cop.  :whoopie:


----------



## Cathyb (May 24, 2008)

jlb:  Gosh I was waiting for the Cranberry juice advertising to arrive after visualizing your venture    This has been a year to remember (or forget)!


----------



## JLB (May 27, 2008)

That's a good picture . . . or a southern swamp.

I got up Sunday (two days ago) determined to finish the project, a _raft_ to ride that 50 feet through the trees.

DW and I went out and found an old white foam dock float, put it in our PODS on wheels, and put it in the water across the cove, where the water is still covering the road to the boat ramp.

I paddled it over to Margaritaville, to the bank.  I got our power-pack, DW, Dock Dog, and hedgetrimmers, and pulled all of that to the dock.

After unloading, I went about clearing more vegetation with the hedgetrimmers.  Dropping them in the lake ended that.   

I hooked the powerpack up to charge the battery in the BTSRN, and we just sat and enjoyed being on Margaritaville, finally.

We came back up to the house and I was ready to post here when TUGger jperkins called.  He and his family were in their new boat, down at Margaritaville.  We went back down and as we were visiting, another of our storms blew in.  We rafted them over to the bank and up to the house, went out for pizza and took them home by land, enjoying the sunset and adult beverages from their bluff-sides vantage.

So, a nice new boat is sitting in a slip in Margaritaville.  An old, dirty BTSRN is shooting sad glances over at it.  I need to go down and spend some time with BTSRN, clean her up a bit, and take her out for a spin.

Oh, the weather?  What do you think?

Rainy and blowey almost every day, another four or five inches the last few days. The Memorial Day Scramble at the golf course had to be canceled.  

More on the way.



Cathyb said:


> jlb:  Gosh I was waiting for the Cranberry juice advertising to arrive after visualizing your venture    This has been a year to remember (or forget)!


----------

